
Revealed: how US billionaire helped to back Brexit - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2017/feb/26/us-billionaire-mercer-helped-back-brexit
======
bootload
_" The strategy involved harvesting data from people’s Facebook and other
social media profiles and then using machine learning to “spread” through
their networks."_

Never heard this before. Who is ^Cambridge Analytica/SCL?^

~~~
mirimir
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13542735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13542735)

~~~
bootload
thx @mirimir

------
fencepost
There's big money to be made in chaotic times if you're prepared for them.
Brexit offers huge opportunities in companies moving in and out of the UK, and
I wouldn't be at all surprised to see him involved in another Scottish
independence push if Scotland wants to stay in the EU and can come to some
agreement.

------
mirimir
> Two weeks ago Arron Banks, Leave.eu’s founder, stated in a series of tweets
> that Gerry Gunster (Leave.eu’s pollster) and Cambridge Analytica with “world
> class” AI had helped them gain “unprecedented levels of engagement”. “AI won
> it for Leave,” he said.

We're in the middle of the Singularity ;)

